

Ask HN: Can you help me find a cofounder? - mwerty
http://www.codemug.com/hn.html

======
mrtron
Ask HN: Can you help me find a wife?

Really - a cofounder is a tight relationship that is tough to find. I wouldn't
jump into bed with a stranger :)

~~~
mwerty
Like I said, I exhausted my personal networks. Think of it as match.com when
all else fails.

Thought I'd add: I currently have two options - continue executing on an idea
by myself and hope I'll find someone soon (as a result of the execution) or
find someone first and then execute. Which would you pick?

~~~
ivey
Someone should actually make a cofounder match site.

~~~
vaksel
I'm pretty sure one exists already. I remember someone posting a link on HN to
it.

------
vaksel
You should probably be more specific in who you are looking for. Because right
now, it looks like you are looking for someone with a pulse.

At least point out some of the skills you are looking for or state if you are
looking for someone who can code or someone who is a "business guy with an
idea"

~~~
mwerty
Good point. I'm changing it now.

------
larrykubin
You graduated from UT-Austin the same year I did, but I got my degree in
Electrical Engineering. I'm still in Austin though and it sounds like you live
in Seattle.

